# MKIV Front Suspension Torque specs



## kingblc (Oct 6, 2005)

I am trying to find the torque specs for most of the front suspension. Specifically, the sway bars, strut bearings, upper and lower strut bolts. And really anything else anyone knows offhand.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: MKIV Front Suspension Torque specs ([email protected])*

Buy a Bentley manual!


----------



## kingblc (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: MKIV Front Suspension Torque specs (gehr)*

how about you just tell me?


----------



## kingblc (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: MKIV Front Suspension Torque specs ([email protected])*

Thanks to those of you who understand what this forum is all about; helping each other out.


----------



## Greg8522 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: MKIV Front Suspension Torque specs ([email protected])*

if no one beats me to it. i'll post them when i get home.

but what's wrong with go old "german torque"


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: MKIV Front Suspension Torque specs ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thanks to those of you who understand what this forum is all about; helping each other out.










Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day, teach a man to fish and he'll eat everyday! I wouldn't recommend anyone work on their car without a Bentley, it's the best advise one can give! But thanks Mr. 34 count, you've been very helpful!


----------



## grammaticus (Aug 1, 2006)

• top strut nut (under the hood) 60 NM (44 ft-lb) always replace
• top bearing nut 60 NM (44 ft-lb) re-usable
• lower strut mount nut, replace bolt and nut, NUT: Tighten to 60 NM (44 ft-lb) + 1/4 turn (90deg.) Tolerance is 90-120deg.. Do not turn less than 90deg...
• sway bar link: ...tighten to 45 NM (33 ft-lb); (the bolt that goes through the endlink and connects to a-arm is re-usable)


----------



## Greg8522 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: MKIV Front Suspension Torque specs (grammaticus)*

sorry internet was down at home thanks for covering for me grammaticus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grammaticus (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: MKIV Front Suspension Torque specs (Greg8522)*

...meant to post it last night, but... eh... _crashed_ out. Sorry.


----------



## kingblc (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: MKIV Front Suspension Torque specs (grammaticus)*

Thank you very much for the post. And Gehr I know that I only have 34 in the forums, but that doesn't count the PM's I have used to help people. And even though you didn't add anything constructive, if you have any questiosn that I can answer I would be happy to help.


----------

